# decalgirl or gelaskin



## Sarastew (Oct 23, 2011)

For the first time, I am thinking of getting a skin.  (I have pre-ordered my Touch and am anxiously awaiting it.) My K2 was used mainly in a cover until this past year when I have found myself going 'coverless' more and more.  So, I was thinking with my Touch that I would try a skin. I love designs from both decalgirl and gelaskin.  The number of choices are somewhat overwhelming! 

So - here are my questions - especially relevant for those that have used both....
-What is the ease of application?
-What is the lifespan?
-What are any pros/cons that I should consider when choosing one brand over the other?

I thank you in advance for your shared knowledge. Once I choose a company, I can only hope to choose a design before  the Nov 30 - Dec 5 estimated delivery!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

In addition to the Decal Girl skins, I like the Invisible Defenders skins too. http://decalrus.com/ The best part is that they come on clear transfer sheets so that you can line up the decal better. Then you press down to transfer the skin from the sheet to the Kindle. (They have matte or glossy versions plus they can personalize the skin.)

The Decal Girl skins are very nice! The only downside is not having that transfer sheet. You peel the vinyl skin off the nonstick backing and then have to put this on your Kindle. It's not HARD, but it just isn't as easy as the ID skins. The good news is that as long as you don't press down too hard, you can always take it off and try again. 

I've never tried the Gelaskins.


----------



## Sarastew (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh no - more great choices!  Just kidding - thanks for the link.  The transfer sheet sounds like something that I would want. 

You said if I messed up and didn't press too hard I could try again. What does pressing too hard do to the skin?

Thanks


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Pressing just adheres it to the Kindle. Don't press on it until you have it where you want it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Having had all 3 brands of skin, I've actually found that I liked Declagirl and Gelaskins best. they are also easily re-positionable, and the transfer sheet wasn't as practical as I thought it would be. Not sure this is a rule though, just how it worked out for me  .

I prefer Decalgirl for the matte finish option, which I find very comfortable to the touch. Their skins are also more "stretchable" and so sometimes it can help when applying.

However, I prefer the designs from Gelaskins, and have had a Gelaskins on my Kindle for a while now. I'm very excited that they will soon be offering a matte finish too  

Quality-wise, Gelaskins and Decalgirl are equivalent, in my opinion, with both being really excellent. So in the end, what made the difference for me, was the designs that were offered, and Gelaskins is more up my alley that way  .

I don't think that you can go wrong either way, so just pick the one you like best! Good luck, and let us know which one you choose!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I like DecalGirl matte skins the best and found them easy to install.

I tried Gelaskins and liked the quality and the designs but not the gloss.  I will definitely check them out again if they offer a matte finish.

I contacted Invisible Defenders and the incoherency of their response turned me off to the company but they (unfortunately) had many designs I liked.  I read of at least one person having an issue when ordering through the company but you can get them through Amazon.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I always use Decal Girl.  I much prefer the matte finish, and I like their template which I can use to design my own.  Also, Decal Girl customer service is superb, as good as Amazon's IMO.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I always use Decal Girl. I much prefer the matte finish, and I like their template which I can use to design my own. Also, Decal Girl customer service is superb, as good as Amazon's IMO.


I agree that their CS is great - but to be fair, so is Gelaskins'. And their template for custom skins is actually more user friendly than DG's. But the matte finish, is definitely something that I prefer at DG's


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am a strong advocate for Gelaskins.  They have a weave to their skins that help them to keep their shape and not stretch out.  Also, they are much easier to remove after they have been on a while.  Never had to use a hairdryer to remove and keep shape.

I have used decalgirl skins when Gelaskins where not available (like 1st gen Apple TV).  They are nice and ship quicker because they are located in the US (vs Canada for gelaskins).  But in the past their customer services has not been as good for me.  I asked about recropping a certain skin.  On other devices it was cropped better.  They gave me a canned answer that said the copywrite wouldnt allow it.  I answered back that they had already recropped it on the other devices and they again said they couldnt.  With Gelaskins I wouldnt even have had to ask.  I could have simply logged on and used their skin generator to crop it till my hearts desire.


----------



## Sarastew (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the great data!  

Another add-on if you don't mind.  Matte vs glossy. Most of you prefer the matte.  I am curious as to why.  Does the glossy make it slicker to hold?


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

Sarastew said:


> Thank you all for the great data!
> 
> Another add-on if you don't mind. Matte vs glossy. Most of you prefer the matte. I am curious as to why. Does the glossy make it slicker to hold?


I wouldn't say the glossy is harder to hold. It doesn't reflect the light nearly as much. Since you'll be reading, you'll have a light on somewhere. I found it distracting to have the glare off the glossy finish. Also, the glossy shows fingerprints.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Sarastew said:


> Thank you all for the great data!
> 
> Another add-on if you don't mind. Matte vs glossy. Most of you prefer the matte. I am curious as to why. Does the glossy make it slicker to hold?


My first skin was matte and I didn't care for it as much. I think it's because the colors seemed duller. On the glossy they're really vivid. And no, I don't think they feel slick to hold. I would imagine fingerprint would tend to show up more with dark colors? It hasn't been a problem that I've noticed with my DecalGirls skins, although maybe if I really looked, I could see them.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I love the matte finish and would never have a glossy one, I think the shine is distracting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had a "shiny" DecalGirl skin on my K1 since October 2008.  Love it.  Have never bought a matte finish one.  I think I must be part magpie, love shiny things!  Oh, look, a penny!  *runs off*

Betsy


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

While I do have a preference for the matte, I decided to go for the glossy Gelaskins, because I really wanted that particular design, and I was surprised that the glossiness didn't bother me at all! Still whenever Gelaskins starts offering matte, I will go for it


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Ive been very happy with all the skinds ive gotten from decalgirl


----------



## Snapping Turtle (Feb 4, 2011)

I've owned several kinds, and they all have their ups and downs.  Gelaskins has more designs I like, plus they seem to go on a bit easier due to the 3M texturing - never had a bubble problem!  DecalGirl has some beautiful designs, and the matte finish is a nice touch.  InvisibleDefender I tried once, probably will not do that again due to the propensity of their skin to tear at the edges.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I like both DG and Gelaskins, and I don’t find the Gelaskins to be that glossy. They have sort of a cross-hatch texture to them that makes them not too slick or shiny, in my opinion. If you find a design you like on either site, you can’t go wrong. I have the Van Gogh Almond Branches in Bloom from Gelaskins on my Kindle 3/Keyboard, and I love it. I had a matte custom Decalgirl for a while on my old K2 and loved that as well. Have fun choosing!


----------



## Sarastew (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm no closer to deciding than I was before, but at least I feel confident with either company.  Who knows if I'll ever get one - there are just TOO many beautiful options!!!  Those of you that have skins, I am in awe of your ability to choose.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Sarastew said:


> Who knows if I'll ever get one - there are just TOO many beautiful options!!! Those of you that have skins, I am in awe of your ability to choose.


Some of us have more than we need.  They're like portable artwork.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a matte finish from decal girl and I am very happy. It was simple to put on my Kindle and and I love the way it looks. I did not consider gelaskins because I prefer matte to shiny but if they are going to be offering matte I would look at their designs too. (I have the library skin and I just love the way the "lit candles" look among the books.)


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

ok so I just peeked at gelaskins, I like the skin called underworld but for a book theme I still prefer decal girl  library (my daughter said she likes the gelaskin book theme ,it is very colorful.)


----------



## Sarastew (Oct 23, 2011)

Since I couldn't make up my mind regarding design, I decided that I would do the design my own from gelaskins. However, they have nothing on their site about the touch yet, so I wrote their customer service.....This is the reply I received (The bold was added by me):

Hi Sara!
We will definitely be skinning the new Kindle Touch! The skins will be up on our site a few days *after the Kindles release date*. 
Barbara Barlow | GelaSkins Inc.

I am so disappointed!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

I do all my skins (phones, computers, etc) via ebay.

Have always been really pleased and the price ranges are amazing.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I FINALLY gave in and ordered Bottom of the sixth from Gelaskins for my Kindle Keyboard so excited to see it


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

What a unique skin.  

I've only owned DecalGirl.  My first was glossy (they didn't offer matte at the time), I ordered matte as soon as it was offered and I've never looked back.  Keep us posted once you receive the skin; I'm interested to see how 'glossy' you think it is and if it creates a glare with your light.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Stephanie said:


> What a unique skin.
> 
> I've only owned DecalGirl. My first was glossy (they didn't offer matte at the time), I ordered matte as soon as it was offered and I've never looked back. Keep us posted once you receive the skin; I'm interested to see how 'glossy' you think it is and if it creates a glare with your light.


will be glad to. I am a HUGE baseball fan saw this a few months ago and loved it so with baseball upon us very soon I went ahead. It may be a bit before I post I'll have to wait for someone to apply it for me as I have use of one hand


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

someone put my bottom of the sixth skin on for me today and I adore it wish I had tried the Gelaskins a lot sooner.


----------



## Tails (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm applying my gelaskin tonight on both a Kindle Keyboard and an HTC Desire Z so will put my 2c in afterwards


----------



## Tails (Apr 28, 2011)

ok I applied mine and I must say, it feels very sturdy with the crosshatch pattern vinyl. It was easy to apply and feels great.

As for the glossy finish, doesnt look to bad but I havent looked at it in the sunlight yet.

My only con is it didnt come with instructions but rather lots of marketing pages which I thought silly cos I've already bought the products so why would I need marketing....I need instructions! lol But it was simple enough to put on.

ps: http://tails.co.za/2012/01/skinned/


----------



## AvesKindle3 (Feb 9, 2012)

now i went and ordered a Rock E Horror Gelskin.


----------



## alocsin (Dec 17, 2011)

I've had my DecalGirl Dark Burlwood skin for over a year and it's held up quite well. Also have the screen shield from there, though I don't remember what it's called. Both have kept my kindle looking new and sharp.


----------



## xifiotu (Feb 28, 2012)

What does pressing too hard do to the skin?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

For the first time, I am seriously thinking of getting a Decalgirl skin for my K Touch.  I registered on the site.  Saved a few skins to My Wishlist.  When I go to My Wishlist Settings, it shows I have 8 saved.  When I go into My Wishlist, only 3 are shown.  I tried various things (??), but there's always only three.  Am I stoooopid?    Anyone know 'bout Wishlist on Decalgirl?  I e-mailed, but no one is there until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Blessed (Mar 20, 2012)

I have been using Decalgirl and I love it! I decided to take a look at Gelaskins website and I really like some of their skins also, I think I am going to give a try! I have around 5 skins on my wish list there!


----------



## KMenozzi (Jan 8, 2012)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I always use Decal Girl. I much prefer the matte finish, and I like their template which I can use to design my own. Also, Decal Girl customer service is superb, as good as Amazon's IMO.


You can design your own? I would love that - but I can't find where you go on Decal Girl to do that. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't have any luck with DG customer service.  I emptied my Wishlist and tried again.  In one place, site shows I have 6 items in my Wishlist.  And again there was only 2 (one less than before).  I called their customer service twice.  No help really.  Couldn't offer any help, explanation, anything.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I didn't have any luck with decal girls CS either.  I wanted a specific print they offer, but on the device I wanted it the cropping was not to my liking.  It was cropped better on other devices so I send a very nice email asking if I could get it cropped differently.  I got a canned answer telling me it the copywriten and not allowed.  So I pointed out that it was cropped better on different devices and recropping should not affect the copywrite.  Still no go.

With Gelaskins I do not even have to ask.  I can use their skin generator and crop to my hearts desire.  And they are now cheaper as the matte finish is standard and not an up charge like decalgirls.  Just ordered a DX skin for $20 when decalgirl charges $25.  Better skin, better price.  No contest.


----------



## Blessed (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks great, thanks for sharing KindleChickie!


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

maries said:


> I like DecalGirl matte skins the best and found them easy to install.
> 
> I tried Gelaskins and liked the quality and the designs but not the gloss. I will definitely check them out again if they offer a matte finish.
> 
> I contacted Invisible Defenders and the incoherency of their response turned me off to the company but they (unfortunately) had many designs I liked. I read of at least one person having an issue when ordering through the company but you can get them through Amazon.


Ditto on everything here - to make it even more confusing, Zagg also has skins. I bought on for my Kindle Fire but am using a Decalgirl Cherry Blossoms skin.

 Caroline


----------

